# imi place despre tine



## Olympia28

Hello! I do not speak a word of Romanian but was wondering if someone could translate this sentence into English for me:

¨imi place despre tine¨ -- it is a comment on a person´s photo. 

thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Robyyz

¨imi place despre tine¨ it's not correct....This form translated will sound like this:"I like about  you"
the correct form,however, is "îmi place de tine",which means:"I like you"
 This is it...hope you understand...if you have any questions,please just ask.


----------



## renatapatry

this sentence isn't correct. the right form is "imi place *de* tine" which is translated into English "I like you"
xoxo


----------



## farscape

It's an idiom used tongue in cheek  followed or not by an action, meaning I *so* like what you did or how you behaved. If the tongue in cheek meaning is missing/not intended than it's a mstake as the other two foreros have mentioned already.

Best,


----------



## Olympia28

Thank you!!!


----------



## batool67

Olympia28 said:


> Hello! I do not speak a word of Romanian but was wondering if someone could translate this sentence into English for me:
> 
> ¨imi place despre tine¨ -- it is a comment on a person´s photo.
> 
> thanks so much for your help!!!



Is right to say ,, imi place de tine.


----------

